# Colored Cypress mulch



## Meeks k (Aug 13, 2017)

I'm redoing my out door pen and my wife wants it more in line with the yard to blend in. Does anyone use colored mulch my vet said she thought it would be fine. The torts are not feed on it and I have never seen them eat it or found in poop. What are y'all thoughts


----------



## Clamhandsmcgee (Aug 13, 2017)

I don't know anything about it, so this is just my opinion. I wouldn't get any that has been colored/ dyed. Even though you've never seen it eat the mulch doesn't mean that it wouldn't accidentally do it later. Plus I've found that mine try to eat things that are colored red, (my red brick steps) possibly thinks they are flowers. I'd also be worried about the possibility of absorbing any dyes from the mulch being wet. Again, this is just my opinion.


----------



## Meeks k (Aug 13, 2017)

Clamhandsmcgee said:


> I don't know anything about it, so this is just my opinion. I wouldn't get any that has been colored/ dyed. Even though you've never seen it eat the mulch doesn't mean that it wouldn't accidentally do it later. Plus I've found that mine try to eat things that are colored red, (my red brick steps) possibly thinks they are flowers. I'd also be worried about the possibility of absorbing any dyes from the mulch being wet. Again, this is just my opinion.


That was kinda my thought too


----------



## Tom (Aug 13, 2017)

I agree with all of Clamhand's points. 

I wouldn't use it either.


----------

